
Ask HN: Does anyone remember the idea reviewing site? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m trying to use Google advanced search but I can&#x27;t remember any keywords. Does anyone remember the name of the site where you share your idea and people rate it?
======
severine
Halfbakery?

"Halfbakery [1] is a community-based ideas bank used by people who wish to
propose and develop half-baked inventions. It has distinguished itself by
minimalism, irreverence, and a cast of regulars whose takes on suggested
inventions are often funnier than the original submission."

[1] [http://www.halfbakery.com/](http://www.halfbakery.com/)

~~~
alistproducer2
The problem is I didn't actually visit the site but that might be it. Thanks
for answering.

------
slater
Quirky?

[https://www.quirky.com/](https://www.quirky.com/)

~~~
sharemywin
thought this failed?

[https://blog.bolt.io/the-real-reason-why-quirky-
failed-c362b...](https://blog.bolt.io/the-real-reason-why-quirky-
failed-c362b3a3abd7#.w6ump1bx2)

------
sharemywin
Funny I was just suggesting something like that. Except it would be for any
questions(opinion based) or anything you wanted feedback on.

